# TOTUGgers Meeting



## Dori (Oct 22, 2017)

We had a great time at our meeting today. It was wonderful to see so many of our original group, and to meet new members. Thanks go to Roy and Eira, Basil, and Bob for hosting and chairing the meeting! And thanks to Lynn and Karen for bringing the "imported" donuts!


Dori


----------



## CSB (Oct 23, 2017)

Hi Everyone. I am sorry that Yoram and I did not make it to the meeting and did not RSVP. I could not decide if we would go until the last minute (Yoram leaves it up to me). We are trying to divest ourselves from our Carriage Hills unit and it appears that we would have benefited from hearing the speaker. Hope everyone is well. Hope to see you next time.


----------



## Dori (Oct 23, 2017)

Sorry you couldn't attend! It would have been so nice to catch up with all your adventures!

Dori


----------



## Roy&Eira1 (Oct 24, 2017)

*Notes from the TOTUGers October 22 2017 meeting.*

Attendees
Keith & Jolene Baker                                      Vern & Erma Carter
Keith Chen                                                      Dennis & Ellen Craddock
Basil Dias                                                        Lillian Elliott & Joe Lamb
Mike & Dori Frankland                                  GuyAlain       
Bob Greenhalgh                                              Chris Hope                 
Bill & Margaret Joyce                                     Karen Kolb     
Joe & Pam Lone                                              Roy & Eira Martin     
Lynn Ortiz                                                      Adrian & Eileen Strong         
Jim & Marilyn Webb   

The meeting was held at the East Toronto Masonic Temple at 13 Chisholm Avenue, Toronto  from 2:00pm to 5:00pm
Donations of $5 per person to cover the meeting costs.  

The door prize of a TUG free membership was won by Doreen and Mike Frankland.

Bob Greehalgh was our MC at the meeting.

Basil Dias provide projection equipment for our presenters to use. Roy Martin provide a PC.

Eira and Roy Martin provided dessert tray. Doreen and Mike Frankland brought a veggie tray. Keith & Jolene Baker provided a fruit tray. Several members brought some white and red Wine.

After a short mingle Bob welcome the members and requested that they introduced themselves to the group. The introductions included information about timeshares owned, a recent visits and trips plan for the remainder of the year and 2018.

Roy & Eira Martin described their recent river boat cruse from to Amsterdam to Budapest. They also shared the information about Budapest from Tony Wohlfarth’s 2017 stay in Budapest.  

Doreen and Mike Frankland talked about their visit to Vietnam and showed photos of their trip.

The meeting ended at 5pm after a discussion about future locations and cost of these meetings.

A request was made to provide members with information on the history of the group. In November 2001 a few of us meet at the home of Roy & Eira in Pickering and agreed to run meetings twice a year with donation of $3 per person or $5 per couple. Meetings were held at the York Reception Centre in Toronto at 1100 Millwood Rd in Toronto, Ontario from January 2002. The cost increased to $5 per person while we meet at this location. The venue changed to East Toronto Masonic Temple at 13 Chisholm Avenue, Toronto in October 2012.


----------



## Dori (Oct 24, 2017)

I remember the first meeting at the York Reception Centre so well! It was such fun to meet other TUG members, and to share our knowledge with each other and form some great friendships!

Dori


----------



## liz b (Sep 20, 2018)

CSB said:


> Hi Everyone. I am sorry that Yoram and I did not make it to the meeting and did not RSVP. I could not decide if we would go until the last minute (Yoram leaves it up to me). We are trying to divest ourselves from our Carriage Hills unit and it appears that we would have benefited from hearing the speaker. Hope everyone is well. Hope to see you next time.



If any of you that own at Carriage Ridge or Carriage Hills, please take not of the upcoming  elections/board meetings on Oct 29th and 30th 2018. I believe the votes have to be in by Oct 26th,

There is strength in numbers and we need more of us to unite and work together for our cause. Join 'crchopportunitiesgroup@googlegroups.com

Join the Facebook groups:
Carriage Hills Owners Group and
Carriage Ridge Owners


----------

